# Elbow constant paint



## metsfan4life (Jun 16, 2016)

Ok so lets see if I can get this correct to pinpoint it. Any time I do arms, whether it be involved such as back or chest, or directly training, about 2-3hrs later, the muscles,tendons, etc lock up on me. Location: for biceps involved when you bend your arm, its the muscle area that "pops up" on the top of the arm. Essentially 2-3inches across from the elbow itself. Yes I know... "quick masterbating". And its not dehydration either. This area essentially locks up, legit locks up and pulsates and eventually it releases and I can straighten my arm back out and even at that, you can see the muscles in my forearm twitching. It has done this since about 2008. Its not every time but about 75% of the time. Happened last night as my dog stated licking my face and i went to push im away and boom...instant lock up. Ice, icy hot, rolling, stretching everything has not helped. Its still hurting today. FOr the tricep, well thats obvious, when I straighten my arm out, boom its locked up and hurts like shit. I have been to a dr and they say "take potassium" "take anti inflammatory"  and I have done all of that, i still take the potassium. Hell, the antis didnt even help, still happened often. Wife is always pissed and says "i dont know anyone who will work out till the point of not being able to touch, ****, etc" Its legit not that, whether I do weights heavy, light, moderate or just do chest or back, it fugging happens...theres no getting out of it.

Anyone have any thoughts as to what is going on? Could it simply be my tendons/ligaments are just wound so damn tight? I had my calves looked at before as they cramped so bad I couldnt walk. Dr told me I could have them fibers snipped to release pressure...not doing that. Found away around that but I cant for the love of god figure out why my arms are doing this.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 16, 2016)

This is crazy man, from your description it sounds like muscle spasms. Is that correct? I know you mention tendons and ligaments though. Have you seen an orthopedic about it?

Can you make it happen on command, if so you need to lock it up in front of a doctor and say fix this shit! If it's mechanical and not spasms maybe a really good PT who's not afraid to put their hands on you could figure it out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2016)

One arm or both arms?


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 16, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> This is crazy man, from your description it sounds like muscle spasms. Is that correct? I know you mention tendons and ligaments though. Have you seen an orthopedic about it?
> 
> Can you make it happen on command, if so you need to lock it up in front of a doctor and say fix this shit! If it's mechanical and not spasms maybe a really good PT who's not afraid to put their hands on you could figure it out.



Yeah pretty much a spasm that remains locked up for a good bit. Ive taken anti inflams and muscle relaxers (4 at a time) but still happens. Probably most painful thing ever. I have seen a couple of about it but everyone just says Potassium, Water Intake, Tight muscles, etc. and thats their best guess. I can only do it on command after I lift and sadly, its usually always after they have already closed obviously. There are occasions when it doesnt happen which is likely what would happen. Sometimes its 1hr after and sometimes its 5hrs after, no rhyme or reason. 



PillarofBalance said:


> One arm or both arms?




Both. The right one is usually the one that does it the strongest but the left one seems to happen 1st. Left one starts up, so I go to straighten it out and rub it or put icy hot, and boom, right one starts and is awful. 

It used to do same in my quads but it stopped doing that thankfully, after about 3yrs it stopped. Had EMS called on me before because my legs were stuck and looked like a damn bodybuilder flexing, and my legs arent looking like that close, ever. Striations galore and it was just stuck. started making my balls hurt and sweating. EMS goes "what would you like me to do" and I say "nothing. nothing you can but wait. no idea why they called EMS in the 1st point"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2016)

Honestly I am at a loss here. Where it's more than just your arms and hydration has been addressed perhaps it's neuro?


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 16, 2016)

I was thinking possibly neuro as well.  Any injuries to the head/neck/spine happen around 2008?  POB is right, if it is ONLY the arms, it is unlikely that it is a potassium or hydration issue (not a doc, but from the military medical training I have seen numerous dehydration injuries, and they generally not only occurring in the arms).

Any other symptoms that occur with it?  Rash/heat or warmness/etc?

For the medical people on the forum, or have you asked your doc if it could be a sever case of tendonitis


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 17, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Honestly I am at a loss here. Where it's more than just your arms and hydration has been addressed perhaps it's neuro?



No idea. THought maybe like they told me with my calf, thought maybe my tendons are too tight. Its whenever I do chest or back as well, if it was directly when I do heavy arms, that would be a given. But hell, it starts acting up sometimes just doing curls. I've tried camber bar, straight bar, cables, DBs...it always happens. 



tunafisherman said:


> I was thinking possibly neuro as well.  Any injuries to the head/neck/spine happen around 2008?  POB is right, if it is ONLY the arms, it is unlikely that it is a potassium or hydration issue (not a doc, but from the military medical training I have seen numerous dehydration injuries, and they generally not only occurring in the arms).
> 
> 
> Any other symptoms that occur with it?  Rash/heat or warmness/etc?
> ...



Nope, I havent had any single injury other than a broken thumb but that was before that. Ive been lucky with injuries. And even if it was that, it would be limited to 1 single arm but it always happens in both. I used to have a video of it but dont have it anymore. I was going to take a video for you all last night b/c I was planning to ask but every time I went ot pick my phone up, I had no way of holding it b/c my arms wouldnt let me. 

No other symptoms. And not tendonitis. Went thru that route over and over. Let it rest yada yada yada, boom right back soon as I do it. 




tenaciousa said:


> Dude have you have an EMG?
> 
> Seen a neuro?



No, I havent had anything as each dr, PT, etc has no idea. and cant do it on demand unless I lifted earlier. And with my luck, Id go in trying and wouldnt happen that day. ALl I could do is show a video but that really wont get much. I imagine that I would need it to be happening for them to run anything. Just trying to figure out any possibilities as to what it could be so I could go from there as to seek any help with a narrowed down assumption


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 17, 2016)

just staring at photos of elbow areas...it seems more related to the tendon and ligaments in this area rather than a muscle of any sort. not in the actual elbow area, exact opposite side. the part that puffs up on the inner part (viewable from the front facing position. it pulsates from right above it where connects to the bi and tri and pulses thru there down to directly middle part below the "puff" at the top part of the forearm. that entire thing locks


----------

